# Local Tropical Supplier - ordering online?



## silly_girlie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello All,

I've decided to make the switch to a tropical tank and will be ready to start adding fish in a couple weeks (I just got everything up and running last night). I live in Carlisle, Cumbria - does anyone have any experience buying fish in this area? Thus far I've been the most impressed with the Dobbies that has recently opened up here. The staff seem very knowledgeable and helpful but don't stock all of the varieties I'm looking for. I'm planning on getting male guppies (which they have but only in a couple varieties), corys (which they have) and some freshwater shrimp (which they don't have at all). 

Which brings me to my next question, what are your opinions on buying fish off the internet?

Any advice on which species to add first? How many at a time?

Thanks!


----------



## Owner of Max and Paddy (May 7, 2012)

there is a brilliant shop in penrith for fish they sell everything. also you have pets at home by the hillfoot, a couple on town centre and denton holme if still open. sorry if this is not of any use but i moved away from Carlisle 2 n half years ago


----------

